# Angeln im südlichen Gardasee bei Sirmione



## carpione (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde, |wavey:

ist die Info korrekt, dass man am Gardasee keinen deutschen Angelschein benötigt? 
Muss man evtl. eine Urlaubslizenz erwerben?
Freu mich über jeden Hinweis! LG Pedro


----------



## carpione (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln im südlichen Gardasee bei Sirmione*

Auch das habe ich endlich herausgefunden. Man braucht keinen deutschen Angelschein - sondern nur eine italienische Lizenz. Wo man diese bekommt steht hier:
http://www.gardaseevorort.it/angeln.php


----------

